# 5 or 6 BEST sausages to smoke



## beeheck

I have read, searched and looked for a place where someone has listed their favorite sausages to smoke.  I'm not interested in how to make the sausage, I'm interested in the names of sausages I can purchase to smoke that work best and taste good.  Even a little "how to" on smoking your favorites would be nice.  I've done a lot of meats but never sausage and have a fear of doing the wrong type and not liking it when in fact there are some out there that are excellent.  For example, Bandanna's Restaurant makes an a really good smoked sausage, anyone know what type it is?


----------



## bbq bubba

There's no such thing as a bad sausage on the smoker!!
My favorite is any kind of fresh sausage, way better than cooked on a grill!


----------



## promise'cajunbiker

Around here we usually use either Down home (they have hot or mild) or Richards.  Earl Campbell's makes an awesome hot link. Haven't tried it but I bet some andouille sausage would be good smoked, or boudin( think im gonna have some of that tonight.


----------



## monty

Ron,

If buying commercially made and packaged sausage bias cut your harder sausage like Linguica and Kielbasa. Bias cutting allows for more pieces, faster cooking and a better presentation.

For the Italian, Breakfast and other "styles" of sausage links ***** the links on both sides and smoke them till internal temp is correct for that meat product. 

Hope this helps,

Cheers!


----------



## jocosa

For folks in the Atlanta area, check out Patak Sausage Chalet in Austell...

They make all their goods in-house and the fresh brats are just awesome - and hard to beat at $2.25 a lb... good 1/4 lb links...  

http://patakmeats.com/


----------



## beeheck

Alright, thanks all of you for the input.  If I'm reading this right almost any sausage is a good sausage to smoke.  I'm going to look into some of the ones listed by name and give them a try.  We had Brats for lunch Friday and I held four of them back for smoking on Saturday.  Smoked them for 3.5 hours and they were really pretty good.  A different tasted than grilled brats and maybe even better.  We didn't eat them in the bun with all the garnishments but just sliced them and shared them without any condiments.  Everyone liked them so I think I just added another thing to smoke on my weekends.  Again, thanks!


----------



## peculiarmike

I'll second Earl Campbell's hot links! Most tasty smoked. Sliced lengthwise on a bun with your favorite sauce. Got me goin' now.


----------



## pgeobc

Well, you didn't say if you are hot smoke-cooking or cold smoking, so I am going to going to assume you mean for hot smoke-cooking.

Find a small shop that makes its own sausage and get his advice. Almost any sausage with garlic in it will be excellent smoke-cooked. My experience with big store-bought sausage is that the stuff is made to be mass marketed: mechanical deboning leaving bone pieces in the sausage, mild bland flavors so that many people will buy the stuff, and lots of added water to keep the weight up. Small shops don't do that stuff, usually.

I have smoked and smoke-cooked many sausages that were not traditionally smoked and I was almost always pleasantly suprised.

Example: my local mass-marketed Polish sausage brand is not smoked, or if it is, it is not much at all. I smoke-cook the stuff and it improves it quite a bit. I have had people give me summersausage that was not the smoked kind. I simply cold smoke the stuff and it is great, too. Even stuff like Italian sausage can be cooked that way. Experimentation will help you a lot.


----------

